# Rear Keel Roller



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I have added a rear keel roller on the aft side of cross member on my continental trailer in hopes of getting closer to dry launching. Here is what mine looks like:













































A few questions. First, is the keel roller too high in relation to the bunks? Will this have an adverse effect when launching and loading? Will there be too much pressure on the roller for too long?

Also, in the last picture which is from under the skiff looking back, is there anyway the bracket can scratch my skiff when launching? 

I wish there was just welded tabs on the crossmember to mount a roller but this isn't a fancy "dry launch" trailer. 

On another note, the roller has now taken place of my transom saver mount so I will have to go to the roller mount transom saver. Anyone have reviews of this with a motor that doesn't have power t/t? I was thinking I will just bungee around the roller. 

Sorry for the long winded post. I am too anal about things sometimes. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I think you should have gone with the pad. Your bunks are so close together that the weight of the boat will never really get on the pad. Its really more of a keel guard to prevent scratching.

And maybe you can keep using your old transom saver.

http://www.duskyonline.com/RP3112-p-keel-pads.html


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I think you should have gone with the pad. Your bunks are so close together that the weight of the boat will never really get on the pad. Its really more of a keel guard to prevent scratching.
> 
> And maybe you can keep using your old transom saver.
> 
> http://www.duskyonline.com/RP3112-p-keel-pads.html


You were probably right, Mike...


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I think you should have gone with the pad. Your bunks are so close together that the weight of the boat will never really get on the pad. Its really more of a keel guard to prevent scratching.
> 
> And maybe you can keep using your old transom saver.
> 
> http://www.duskyonline.com/RP3112-p-keel-pads.html


Mike, How did you attach the pad using zip ties?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

T Bone said:


> Mike, How did you attach the pad using zip ties?


Just daisy-chained 2 per side; slipped it down over the axle; pulled the zip ties down tight; and trimmed the tag ends.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think I have a blue plastic pad where you have the roller. I can dry launch when I am launching the boat but it's not working too well on the loading part. Especially on low tide, when I usually load


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

T Bone said:


> I have added a rear keel roller on the aft side of cross member on my continental trailer in hopes of getting closer to dry launching. Here is what mine looks like:
> View attachment 11865
> View attachment 11866
> View attachment 11867
> ...


How did this setup end up working out? I was planning to do the same thing with my Continental.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The roller will save the bow on shallow ramps as in "no incline"

Best thing I did for my old trailer


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> How did this setup end up working out? I was planning to do the same thing with my Continental.


I ended up ditching the roller and just going with the pad. The roller wasnt really needed and it got in the way of my transom saver.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

T Bone said:


> I ended up ditching the roller and just going with the pad. The roller wasnt really needed and it got in the way of my transom saver.


Thanks!


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

where did you find this split bracket. i cant find one that allows to have your roller so low?


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

skinny_waters said:


> where did you find this split bracket. i cant find one that allows to have your roller so low?


I can sell you a set


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Added a rear roller to mine...definitely helps with dry launching. But you have to mount the roller high enough that it picks up the keel and gives you some lift before contact with the bunks.


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

Yea the problem is that I have a tunnel and I don't want the axle of the roller to hit the side of the tunnel


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinny_waters said:


> Yea the problem is that I have a tunnel and I don't want the axle of the roller to hit the side of the tunnel


Your roller shouldn’t be higher than your bunks so the “axle” should be even lower than the top of the roller and never be close to touching your hull when it’s pulled all the way on the trailer.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yup...should just be a little lift and hand off to the bunks after the nose of the boat passes over.


----------

